# new to forum



## matteo (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey bros... I'm new to this forum but not to the game.  AAS user for 15 years.  Currently 800 sust and 750 NPP a week.  281lb's at 18-20% bf 6'3".


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mansir39 (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome brother ! 

impressive stats , pics ?


----------



## blergs. (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome.  You sound like a tank...


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

